# Am I too old a beginner?



## MarkItZero80 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm 30. Please hold the bashing. I know I am still young. A recent thread (answers to "how to learn to mtb") sparked this question. I latched onto this sport over the last year when I bought my first mountain bike (since I've been an adult). I am in okay physical shape, took up the sport after being plagued by shin injuries as an avid runner.

My new years resolution is to ride as much as possible (not much of a sacrafice, so much as an excuse to ride). I want to be able to achieve a level of technical ability and confidence that I see in so many rider's younger than myself. I don't want to be able to conquer death defying stunts, just be able to ride many of your everyday trails with relative speed, maybe conquer drops in the 5 to 10 foot range, jump a 12in stump, seemingly basic skills like this. Is 30 too old to begin mountain biking to achieve this?


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope! I know people who have started at every conceivable age and the common thread is that they all love it. I recently chatted with a guy on a trail who was in his late 60's and had only been riding since he was 56. This guy was in great shape and rode like a rockstar. My suggestion, don't worry about age just go have fun


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

No such thing as too old if your body can physically take it. Although I wouldnt call 5 foot to 10 foot drops basic skills.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

it is if you set out with that mind set. 30 isn't old at all, but if you think you're too old for it then you'll never do it. My dad rides with me, and hes 52, so yea, you shouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

nope if you try this you would surely die........

Come on! you can do anything you put your mind to just remember you are not as young as you used to be and if you get hurt it takes longer to heal! Just have fun and keep the practicing.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

You have a half-way decent properly-fitted bike you'll enjoy riding? Are there interesting trails convenient to where you live? Can you set the saddletime aside on a regular basis that you'll need to make this worthwhile? Do you see yourself keeping this resolution to ride longterm? If the answer is "yes" to all of these questions and your conditioning is decent to start with then you've got your answer. Your age concern is irrevelant so get out there and ride! :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MarkItZero80 said:


> I'm 30. Please hold the bashing. I know I am still young. A recent thread (answers to "how to learn to mtb") sparked this question. I latched onto this sport over the last year when I bought my first mountain bike (since I've been an adult). I am in okay physical shape, took up the sport after being plagued by shin injuries as an avid runner.
> 
> My new years resolution is to ride as much as possible (not much of a sacrafice, so much as an excuse to ride). I want to be able to achieve a level of technical ability and confidence that I see in so many rider's younger than myself. I don't want to be able to conquer death defying stunts, just be able to ride many of your everyday trails with relative speed, maybe conquer drops in the 5 to 10 foot range, jump a 12in stump, seemingly basic skills like this. Is 30 too old to begin mountain biking to achieve this?


You're seriously asking this question? You're going to find a very large population of riders here are 40+. You'll probably meet some 60+yr old riders.

You'll be fine. It's not rocket science. A friend of mine just started riding and he's in his mid-30's. He's catching on just great, and he doesn't have the athletic background of a runner.

Remembering to when I started riding when I was about 19 or so, I still didn't have to do anything special. I just rode my bike on trails. I still don't do jumps and drops as big as you described. I stay small. I value my health. I still have fun riding my bike in the woods.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

no way 30 isn't old at all, just have fun with it man don't worry about what others do, and also 5-10 is a pretty big drop, i know a lot of people who would not touch that.


----------



## fourthree (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't start riding till 35, and I smoked for 20 years prior to that.


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

My story is very similar to yours. I am currently 34, I started riding 3 years ago. I jumped into XC racing in yr 2 and in yr 3 I was upgraded to Sport. Hopefully moving to Expert in the next 2 years. You are never too old...


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

My oldest kids are your age !!

I'm a Grandfather of 2.

I ride 5-7 days a week/ 12-18 mi/day conditions permitting.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

onbelaydave said:


> My oldest kids are your age !!
> 
> I'm a Grandfather of 2.
> 
> I ride 5-7 days a week/ 12-18 mi/day conditions permitting.


You're the man :thumbsup:

OP, 30 really isn't a thing these days. Anyone can ride, it just takes time and some dedication. The fact that you have a background as an athlete will really help too.

I've read some amazing things since I've been on these forums. There's a bunch of folks here that are in their fourties and fifties, and still a solid crowd thats even older. I've read stories and posts about people with one leg and a prosthetic shredding trails on these forums.

The only thing that limits riding is state of mind. Age is a factor in some ways, but the most important one is really just recovery time. Listen to your body and rest and take breaks from riding when you need to. Be consistent and don't push yourself too hard so you don't bonk out or get discouraged. Most of all have fun, and don't think of 30 as an obstacle to your riding!


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

You're too young to ride... Just kidding!

My mom is 78 now and she's still riding. These pics were taken when she was about 75. I took her to one of the beginner's trails to test out her skills. She did try to go over the logs, but didn't make it.










She rode over this narrow bridge the first time without any problem, but decided to walk part of it on the second try when I told her that I wanted to take her pictures riding it. She said it was too much pressure to perform .










She even tried this...










Big smile at the finish line.










She even got her first place for a (walk/run) half marathon race a year later. She finished in 3:30 hrs.

It's never too old to ride. Enjoy your riding!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I started out on a 'real' MTB when I was around 30 in the late 80s, and my son badgered me to get him a bike. I tried it and was hooked. I ended up racing XC in a British national series, Sport class only, and would regularily beat people half my age. I had a break for several years in the late 90s up til recently when I discovered new technology and it has given me a fresh start. I am now as dedicated as I ever was before, and love nothing more than to head off into the rocks of the desert here in S AZ. I am now nearly 55, and am probably as fit as I have ever been. A lot of the people I ride with here are in their 30s, and we do some pretty extreme stuff. It is a great way to stay in shape, and I often meet older people out on the trails who are also in great shape. I have to agree tho, 5 to 10' drops are not what I would consider a 'basic' skill!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I started 2 years ago when I was 46. I see a certain ex- president very frequently on the trails and he is in his mid 60's, still riding very strong.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

there are several guys 60+ on our local trails... they are very very hard to keep up with.....

one of them is a ranger/service aide.... that dude is fast as hell and has to be at least 62....


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

MarkItZero80 said:


> I'm 30. Please hold the bashing


I started 12 yrs ago when I was 28. Today I get left in the dust by 10-15 year older riders out there. I've crossed the alps on mtb with a guy twice your age.

_Age is not the limiting thing - Time on the other hand .._

Kasper

bash-bash! can you feel it?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I started at age 47. I'm 60 now.  

If your body is intact and you have a trail, then the only thing that matters is whether you want to ride. Nothing else. Do you want to ride?


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

I started at 30 and so did alot of people I know. Your not too old at all my friend. 30 is the new 20. My doctor said I'm in better shape then most 20 year olds so get out there and ride your not getting any younger.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

michigantammy said:


> You're too young to ride... Just kidding!
> 
> My mom is 78 now and she's still riding. These pics were taken when she was about 75. I took her to one of the beginner's trails to test out her skills. She did try to go over the logs, but didn't make it.
> 
> ...


Love it. Passion at its Best


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Markit,

I'm older than you are and got back into riding just a few years ago....and I'm upgrading to an AM / FR bike this year. I know guys that have 15-20 years on me and ride hard every chance they get...so as long as you don't feel or think you're too old, then you'll be just fine


----------



## MarkItZero80 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. Guess I just needed to hear about other people's entries into the sport. I love to ride, sold the motorcycle and bought a mtb about a year ago and am hooked. I think the trails are even more thrilling than the motorcycle was.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

MarkItZero80 said:


> Thanks. Guess I just needed to hear about other people's entries into the sport. I love to ride, sold the motorcycle and bought a mtb about a year ago and am hooked. I think the trails are even more thrilling than the motorcycle was.


Me too. Sold my Harley and bought a mountain bike in the spring of '07 at age 48. Never had so much fun. I'll never be fast, and I don't do big technical stuff, but I love to ride. AND I'm healthier and in better shape than I was at your age. I did two trail races last year and my first road bike century.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

You'll be too old to take on the sport when you're dead. Between now and then, get out there and ride!


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I got started at 43 and have had the time of my life. I have always been a rough and tumble type, so the falls aren't hurting me too bad.......yet.:eekster:


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I know guys that race who are in their late fifties and early sixties. They are fast too, it's not just a "good for you" type race. If I can't ride still when I am that age I will be bummed. I plan on mtn biking being part of the way I get to enjoy my free time as I move into retirement.

Please post up your first 10 ft drop! ;-)


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I read here on MTBR- "You're only as old as the girl you feel" 

So even if you're 'involved' with michigantammy's Mom, you are not too old to beginner :thumbsup:

Oh, and I started when I was 49, this year. And can "hang" quite well, especailly aerobically, IMHO.


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I wish I was 30 again


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

30 definitely isnt' old. I started riding when I was 39. Turn 41 soon. It's awesome seeing riders who are in their 50s & beyond.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I started two summers ago at 34.. started XC racing at the end of that summer... this past summer I was upgraded to sport and still placed top 5 most of my races... 

My doctor is happy with my weight and all the tests are good.. my wife is not that happy with the revived stamina ;-p
JEM


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.



slayer27 said:


> I wish I was 30 again


I wish you were thirty again too.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I started riding at 40 yrs old. Quickly decided I like jumps, gaps, drops, etc.

I learned this double double through the trees when I turned 45 yrs old.






I learned this drop when I turned 46 yrs old.






With both of these I used to watch others do them and I thought I was too old. But I worked my way up to the doing similar but smaller stuff , yet always trying something a little bigger.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes. Take up golfing, instead.












(just joking)


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had cancer surgery two years ago at 47. I decided after that I needed to get in better shape and have a little fun. Tried my first real trail on a Hybrid Bike one Sunday. Traded that in Monday Morning for a real Mountain Bike, upgraded that the other day for a new Giant Talon 1 29er.

I not the fastest guy on the trail, I walk my bike some times, but I have the time of my life when I'm out in the woods. 

My biggest regret is not starting this when I was 20 or 30.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Wow, I just started riding trails a few weeks ago at 22. You guys make me feel like a baby!


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

My 60 year old dad just picked up one of these bad mama-jammas.


----------



## rachelx1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

You are never to old to ride a bike and I know many people who started very late in life. It is amazing how much your fitness and strength can increase year on year if you keep going and ride regularly.

However those people who pull those amazing stunts have usually been riding BMX since they were very young kids and will usually have broken many bones to get to the level they're at.

Best to keep your body in one piece and just learn to ride the trail safely!


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

My father is 81 and put 4000 miles on in 2010. He's a regular for the 100 mile IronMan ride in MN. Now he's taken up x-country skiing -- says it's been 70 years since he's skiied.

Hope it's genetic...


----------



## watkinscapital (Sep 14, 2010)

Prolly best you just go out and start riding.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Love the second video, the dog looks down the drop and says no way fool I'm going around.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

It depends. 30 is too old for the collegiate nationals. But generally speaking, you're still wet behind the ears! Get out and ride, dammit!!!


----------



## DougY (Jan 7, 2011)

*Yer a mite young to be thinkin old*

Hell, Im 61 yrs old, and havent been on a bike for 30 years, and I just bought my first mountain bike! I get out to ride 2-3 days/week when Im not at work, and I am just lovin it. On weekends, I ride with some friends, and we find off road trails to ride. Im starting slow, and working my way up. Yer as old as you feel, so just enjoy yerself. :thumbsup:


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

As they say on ESPN...."Come on man"
Just ride within your means & ability......30...60.....80...doesn't matter


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Just do some internet cramming, and go directly to "Expert".
Seems to be what a few out there have done.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have to ask...then Yes!......You're too old......move directly to shuffle board.....


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

*H e ell ell no.*

Never to old. Our reigning U.S. national single speed champion is non other than 51 year young Ned Overend. You have 20 of training time to get there...provided you have a certain genetic predisposition. Seriously just have fun and get after it.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

If 30 is old what does that make me. I'll be 55 this year.
Last Year (2010) I rode 7839 miles.
All my mountain biking is on Rigid bikes and a Big Majority of my miles are on a Single Speeds Bikes
It's the old game of try to keep up with Grandpa. Yes I'm a Grandpa!
Todays Ride


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

The bike makes me feel like kid every time i jump on one road or mountain!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAH about to ride!!


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

MarkItZero80 said:


> I'm 30. Please hold the bashing. I know I am still young. A recent thread (answers to "how to learn to mtb") sparked this question. I latched onto this sport over the last year when I bought my first mountain bike (since I've been an adult). I am in okay physical shape, took up the sport after being plagued by shin injuries as an avid runner.
> 
> My new years resolution is to ride as much as possible (not much of a sacrafice, so much as an excuse to ride). I want to be able to achieve a level of technical ability and confidence that I see in so many rider's younger than myself. I don't want to be able to conquer death defying stunts, just be able to ride many of your everyday trails with relative speed, maybe conquer drops in the 5 to 10 foot range, jump a 12in stump, seemingly basic skills like this. Is 30 too old to begin mountain biking to achieve this?


I took up the sport last year. I was 36 years old and weighed 273 when i started. It's been about 8 months, and remember clearly my goals being to do what you have staeted, as well as being able to ride our 5 mile loop atleast one time without stopping. Speed wasn't important. These goals were quickly met, and off to new ones. I am still 36, my wife and I started building jumps and obsticles on our property, and are now planning a trip to a lift / shuttle assisted area to develop some more skills on terain we don't have here.

I can remember panicing on every big (5'+) down the first time out. On the last, and largest one, I was just too tired to keep getting off the bike and walking down. I just leaned back and rolled down it. After that I realized that the bikes do 99% of the work (for me anyway).


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been biking more seriously since my mid twenties, and I can honestly say that I am now in better shape at 31 than 24 because I enjoy it more and get out more. It works hand in hand. If you enjoy riding, you will want to do it more and next thing you know, you will feel younger than you did 10 years ago.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Started when I was 40, (6 years ago) This year rode the toilet bowl, the stairway to heaven, Keystone and Winter Park, a 24 hour solo the year before and a ton of other stuff a lot of doods only see on youtube- I've learned how to rail corners, drop 5-7 ft, hop stuff I can't ride and most importantly how to crash hard and not get permanently broken (so far!, knocking on wood!) 

Next up- I learn how to jump. I just bought a season pass to Rays indoor in Milwaukee even though it's a 3 hour drive. Been there 3 times in the last 8 days and it'll be a slow learn, but I will know how to leave the ground without weird stuff happening, Dang it!! 

You can, too- Practice what you like and get good at it, then you'll like somehting even harder!!!


----------



## Aminnow (Jun 22, 2010)

I like this,
_*"If you didn't know how old you were,
how old would you think you are?"*_

I rode in the early 1980's when I was in my twenties. 
Then I put the bike away for 25 years,
while the kids grew up and kept me busy doing other good things.

I just started riding again a few years ago, and find myself loving every bit of this sport,
I'm even a better rider now then I was in my twenties, 
of course I was riding a covered wagon then, and now I am on a carbon FS.


----------



## freddie53 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 57 and started in my early 40's...so no...being 30 isn't too young to be a beginner or to learn what you want. Although doing a 10ft. drop is a bit radical for most people and isn't considered(IMHO)your normal mtn. biking skill.


----------



## kidhaulinbike (Sep 26, 2007)

I just got inspired reading all the 40+ riders out there! I guess 34 is not that old after all... lol


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

lol seriously, I started training MMA again @38 after a 14 year absence from the ring.


----------



## freddie53 (Jul 16, 2009)

*While I wish I had the skills you MMA...*

folks have there's just this thing about getting my brains rattled around in my skull that keeps me using other means. I do respect the MMA fighters as it takes a ton of guts/skill and talent, but the end result just seems to outweigh the trip to get there. But that's likely just my age.



Blurr said:


> lol seriously, I started training MMA again @38 after a 14 year absence from the ring.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

freddie53 said:


> folks have there's just this thing about getting my brains rattled around in my skull that keeps me using other means. I do respect the MMA fighters as it takes a ton of guts/skill and talent, but the end result just seems to outweigh the trip to get there. But that's likely just my age.


bah, most fighters live a long and healthy life, its not for everyone but as injuries go football, cheerleading, and nascar (deaths) top the list by leaps and bounds.

but according to this, cycling is one of the leading area's for injury.

http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/29/health-hazardous-sports-forbeslife-cx_avd_0529health.html


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

I rode a bike casually since forever, and at 30 I decided to take on biking more seriously. I am 32 now.

First 3 months were a pain, I could never catch up with the rest of my friends, I could not breathe, I had to drink craploads of water just to make it to the top, where I had to eat double portion of whatever they were serving.

After 3 months, I could climb the same mountain trail with absolutely no resources (maybe 2-3 gulps of water).

You are never too old. As long as you can spin the pedals and keep the balance! Get on that bike and push, keep in mind that every ride you make is a progress.


----------



## freddie53 (Jul 16, 2009)

*That's good to hear.*

but I'm mostly speaking in terms of brain injuries, not broken backs, arms, fingers, clavicals, etc. In any case it's one tough sport.



Blurr said:


> bah, most fighters live a long and healthy life, its not for everyone but as injuries go football, cheerleading, and nascar (deaths) top the list by leaps and bounds.
> 
> but according to this, cycling is one of the leading area's for injury.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/29/health-hazardous-sports-forbeslife-cx_avd_0529health.html


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> If 30 is old what does that make me. I'll be 55 this year.
> Last Year (2010) I rode 7839 miles.
> All my mountain biking is on Rigid bikes and a Big Majority of my miles are on a Single Speeds Bikes
> It's the old game of try to keep up with Grandpa. Yes I'm a Grandpa!


7839 miles! That's 21 miles per day average. That hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

freddie53 said:


> but I'm mostly speaking in terms of brain injuries, not broken backs, arms, fingers, clavicals, etc. In any case it's one tough sport.


cycling and football both have very high brain injury rates. Martial arts we learn how to take punches, kicks to minimize the effect, your body also adapts to 'punishment" now if you believe on the mental aspect and the direction of energy, that is there as well  
Now I quit because I got tired of the constant headache because I had not been taught how to properly take blows to the melon early on, I like to train now just to keep somewhat honed but I do not train at the level needed for competition any longer. I would rather tear up the hills instead


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

MarkItZero80 said:


> I'm 30. Please hold the bashing. I know I am still young. A recent thread (answers to "how to learn to mtb") sparked this question. I latched onto this sport over the last year when I bought my first mountain bike (since I've been an adult). I am in okay physical shape, took up the sport after being plagued by shin injuries as an avid runner.


Ride. Ride. Ride some more. Join your local club and see if they have skills clinics. I'm in the same boat as you. I'm 30 years old, bought my first MTB this last fall, ran my first XC race two months later and there is no looking back. If I could just get it to stop raining long enough for the trails around here to be open I would be happy and could finally get off the road bike.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

Not at all. I got into it at 29. All good.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

Was 40+ when I took up riding. Was smoking cigarettes at the time. Lots of them. Had been smoking for years. I had some major physical disabilities on top of all that as well. The first season was painful and awful. Had a great friend who encouraged me to keep it up. Five years later I'm hell on wheels, four years free of nicotine, have overcome all of my disabilities, am in better shape than I've ever been, have broken many bones :madman: and survived.

Snap to the present: Am one of the biggest cycling enthusiasts I know and don't regret taking that first painful pedal stroke back then.

Heck no you're not too old to ride. You're just right!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Get out there and ride and be happy. And stop comparing "size"; someone will always be faster/quicker/tech-ier/clutzier; it really has nothing to do with you at all. :thumbsup: 
LEAVE YOUR ANGST-RIDDLED 20s BEHIND YOU. 
Your 30s are primo and will be a superb time in your life; your body will respond with great joy just being on the bike.

I'm 62 and riding still and my husband is 66 and racing Expert -- he just got back from a 3-hour training ride. Other guys in his 60+ race category (there are about 10 total) are in their late 60s and still kicking a**. I see people coming into the mountain bike racing scene in their 40s and 50s.

Wendy Skean turned 65 two days before she began the 2009 Breck Epic -- yes she completed the race. Remember that each of the five days, a rider must make the cut off to stay in the race and she did; she was also the oldest finisher. She also does a lot of 50mi + and 12 hr and 24 hour races, solo.

The point is that you have another 30 or 40 years to bike and bike well. Think of all the beautiful bikes yet to be designed and ridden by you!

and when you are ready to take it the next level, get some pads and save yourself a visit to the ER. You'll know when to take 'em off.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ppppppppppppppp


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel like most people don't start "seriously" mountain biking until they are around your/my age. 

I'm 27 now and didn't really start getting serious with the mtb until a couple years ago. Before that it was all BMX.

I've taught a couple friends between 25 - 30 how to snowboard so it's never too late!


----------



## taptee (Aug 1, 2013)

I googled "is 30 too old to mountain bike" and I came across this thread. I have recently discovered the joys of mountain biking (about 6 months ago). I have never been an athlete or have no sports background in particular. In last 7 months, my physical and cardiovascular conditioning has improved considerably, and i feel that I am in a better shape than I was in my 20s. The reason I asked the question was perhaps because of regret of not starting this thing 10 years ago. 
If I had started earlier, I would be doing those 5 - 10 foot drops and catching a lot air right now. But, after going over this thread, it is clear to me that I am not too late to the game, and there are plenty of good years left to do all that.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Most riders I meet on the trail, especially during the week, are over 50. Its the nature of the sport. It has been around for a while now, and just like soorts cars, typically older more established people have the money to soend on nice toys


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I took up road cycling at 40 (most of the riders were 60+)
I took up mtb at 44 (most of the riders are around my age)
I took up dh at 46 (most of the riders are way younger than me)

I conclude that riding keeps me young


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

When I first started at the beginning of the year (I was 36, 37 now), I enjoyed MTB but was having issues with riding straight lines and things along those lines, and was worried I was too old. Turns out it was the bike I was riding. It was a starter bike I had, but I got better and better with it, and when I upgraded to a nice bike it was amazing. 

I'm sure some of it was being a newb, but now that I'm introducing a friend into MTB he's riding the same starter bike and having the same issues, and he's younger than me. So while I won't say equipment solves all problems, sometimes it really does make a difference.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Short answer; Never to late to learn.

Long answer; There are several factors that dictate how well and how fast someone rides.

Cardiovascular conditioning. One year of dedicated training (depending on your starting point of course) can easily surpass the cardio thresholds of many "Ive been riding since dirt was invented" riders. This one comes down to training and innate physical potential.

Competitive drive. Have...............Have not. Everyone has a needle somewhere between the two. To "have" is to strive to get better and compete. To push even harder when you are already pushing. Nothing to do with how long you have been riding, everything to do with how hard you try.

Balls. Not to be confused with competitive drive. Again, this is a personal have or have not gauge that is different for everyone. To "have" balls will see you jumping, dropping, and ignoring brakes on downhills. Balls teamed with bike skills = fast as hell down hill, but bike skills with no balls = slow down hill. In many situations balls trumps bike skills by a long way.

Equipment. As many posters have mentioned, us old guys tend to have better bikes. It is what it is. Just dont fall into the trap of buying a 3 grand rig to try out mountain biking.

Bike skills. Yes, a guy who has 20 years on a bike will tend to be better than someone who just started. There are always limits on athletic potential and innate balance that can override who has been riding for longer of course, but yea this one category does tend to support those who have ridden longer.

Of the above, only 2 out of 5 are based on time in the saddle and one of those two is based on THIS year, not how many years. You will encounter bike mutants that you will never be able to keep up with. There will always be faster riders. Riders who have trained for 30 years and spend 20 hours a week riding still get smoked.

A year or two into mountain biking and you will be hanging strong with most long time riders if that is your goal. Starting at 30, 35, 50 is no big deal.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Man, i hope you are not too old, cuz that would make me ancient. 

I'm now 49 and just started mtb'n a little over a year ago. My friends keep asking me what the hell I'm thinking, especially after the crashes (currently healing up some ribs from an impromptu OTB), but it is the only exercise I have found that I really enjoy. 

This time of year sucks because of the heat, but I just ride early mornings. Unfortunately, i don't get to ride more than 1-2 times a week since I travel alot. Just get your head right and go have some fun...


@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Look at the post on page one of the 78 year old woman out mountain biking! My wife started at age 57. I hope to be mountain biking with her when she's 78.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

The person who started this thread didn't stick with mtbr.com, I'm wondering if they stuck with mountain biking. 30 year olds who act like they are old are annoying.


----------

